# Craftsman Table Saw - help with belt



## kc2927 (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm posting this hoping to get some helpful hints. I purchased a used Craftsman Table Saw model 218330. I've started working with it to cut various sizes of 1x.
I had no problems with it until recently when I added a Freud 8" dado blade recently and began to use the dado blades.

When I lower the dado blades to approx. 1/2" or less of cutting height; the belt that controls the blade pulley loosens up not allowing the motor to turn the blades as needed.

I had used the saw several times with my 10" blade with no problems at all. What gives.?

Unfortunately the manual is useless. HELP.


----------



## ekenchi (Feb 24, 2010)

I replaced my belt with a linkbelt.
You can adjust it by removing individual links until you get the full range of your saw blades.
It's also quieter and runs smoother.
I also replaced the pulleys.
Check-out "in-lineindustries.com", I bought the whole pkg, it does make a difference.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

kc2927 said:


> I'm posting this hoping to get some helpful hints. I purchased a used Craftsman Table Saw model 218330. I've started working with it to cut various sizes of 1x.
> I had no problems with it until recently when I added a Freud 8" dado blade recently and began to use the dado blades.
> 
> When I lower the dado blades to approx. 1/2" or less of cutting height; the belt that controls the blade pulley loosens up not allowing the motor to turn the blades as needed.
> ...


It's possible that the belt is a little bit stretched and needs to be tightened. It might work fine with the saw blade but slips when carving out the extra width of the dado, especially if it starts getting hot. Check the manual to see if it gives a measure for belt deflection and if it deflects too much either tighten or replace. The first responder is correct. The link belt type is far superior to common v-belts.


----------

